# White Cloud Minnows



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive got 5 white cloud minnows. One of the bigger ones seems to be controlling the middle of the 10gal tank. He chases after anyone who gets near him, so they dont school, and the other 4 seems to hangout around other places. Sometimes they get near each other but that one fish always seems to be mean.

If I took out that fish and replaced him with a smaller one, would that solve the problem, or would that just allow some other bigger one to do the same thing?


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

I have rosey minnows and they behave the same. They rarely if ever school they just do their own thing. Just let em be and settle their territories then they'll be all happy just watch out for real fights. I read some where that all minnows have shove matches which are territorial and dominance. My biggest guy beat the ---- out of my littlest the point my littlest had to be separated for a bit now they get along fine. But I got 3 in a 10 gal you got 5.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

The only time I've ever had them school for me was during feeding. 
If he gets too agressive then remove him, but I wouldnt worry about it. they need their own space


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

White clouds never really school together.....they kind of shoal together but don't really form a tight group at all.


----------

